# Has anyone ever taken public bus from Houston AMTRAK to Hobby Airport?



## Guest (Jul 2, 2018)

Is it safe?

How difficult is it?

Anyone know what bus numbers to take to get from the train station to Hobby Airport?

Any help would be great!

Thanks


----------



## City of Miami (Jul 2, 2018)

Course it's safe. Use Google maps - it's easy. I do it all the time for transit. Very accurate & reliable ime.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2018)

City of Miami said:


> Course it's safe. Use Google maps - it's easy. I do it all the time for transit. Very accurate & reliable ime.


I have found out that from Houston Downtown, I can choose two express buses to Hobby Airport:

Metro Bus Route 40 from Downtown to Hobby

or

Take the Theater District Green Rail Line to Magnolia Park TC then transfer to Metro 50 Bus to the Hobby Airport.

I might just take a cab from the ANTRAK Station to the Theater District Metro Rail stop and then bus route 50 on to Hobby Airport.

How does that sound to you?

Can you help me with the bus(bus number) from Houston AMTRAK Station to the Theater District Green Line Station?


----------



## rspenmoll (Jul 2, 2018)

Guest said:


> City of Miami said:
> 
> 
> > Course it's safe. Use Google maps - it's easy. I do it all the time for transit. Very accurate & reliable ime.
> ...


Assuming you can manage the 3/4 mile (1.2km) walk, your best bet is to just go to McKinney and Smith and pick up the route 40 bus from there. It's basically the same distance as walking to the Theater District light rail station and then you have a one seat ride. If you have mobility issues that make traveling 3/4 mile on your own infeasible, there is a bus stop .1 mile (160 meters) from the Amtrak station at Franklin and Bagby where you could board either the 85 or 162 and transfer to the 40 at Smith and McKinney. If you specifically want to take the light rail and the 3/4 mile to Theater District is to far for you to traverse on your own, you could go to Franklin and Bagby and take either bus 85, 161, or 162 to Smith and Rusk, which is around the corner from the light rail station.


----------



## cirdan (Jul 3, 2018)

I have heard many scare stories about Houston, but on all my visits there I found walking was no problem at all and I didn't feel at risk. Of course some street sense should be applied. During daylight hourse there are actually lots of people walking around so it felt pretty safe. At night there were more panhandlers and homeless people but they all seemed to be keeping to themselves..


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2018)

rspenmoll said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > City of Miami said:
> ...


Thank you! Perfect.


----------

